# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  विशेष लेकिन काफी महत्वपूर्ण सॉफ्टवेर - हर एक के यूज़ के लिए

## mailer_demon

*- अब आपका लैपटॉप चोरी या भूल नहीं हो सकता -* 


दोस्तों माफ़ कीजियेगा लेकिन आज मुझे ये नया सूत्र बनाना पद रहा है.  मैं चाहता तो इस विषय को कुछ फ्री सॉफ्टवेर केवल आपके लिए - LIFE TIME FREE में भी दे सकता था. लेकिन मुझे ये डर था की शायद सब लोगो को ये जानकारी वहा से मिल नहीं सके. खैर मई सूत्र को हमेशा गति देते रहूँगा और इस सूत्र में मैं हमेशा वो सॉफ्टवेर डालूँगा जो *VERY VERY SPECIAL* होंगे. खैर अब कम की बातो पर आते है.

अगर आपका लैपटॉप चोरी हो जाये तो क्या करेंगे. ज्यादातर लोग कहेंगे की छोडो यार अब कर ही क्या सकते है. अभी कुछ ही दिन पहले मेरे दो दोस्तों का नया लैपटॉप चोरी हो चूका है, या कहिये भूल चूका है. कितना बुरा लगता है जब आपके ४०-५०००० रुपये का सामान चोरी हो जाये या भूल जाये. कर ही क्या सकते है....

लेकिन अब ऐसा कहने की जरुरत नहीं है. क्युकी अब लैपटॉप tracker भी मार्केट में आ गए है. वो भी *फ्री ऑफ़ कास्ट - LIFE TIME FREE*. दो महीने पहले ओपन सौर्स ने एक सॉफ्टवेर निकाला है जिसका नाम है - *PREY* . ये सॉफ्टवेर एक तरह से आपके लैपटॉप की रखवाली करेगा और भूल जाने या चोरी हो जाने पर आपको ये बताएगा की आपका लैपटॉप है कहा और कौन उसे यूज़ कर रहा है. 

आप यहाँ से उस सॉफ्टवेर को *डाउनलोड* कर सकते है. इसका *USER MANUAL VIDEO* आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है. विशेष जानकारी के लिए आप इस *Software Manufacturer* के वेबसाइट पर जाये.

तो दोस्तों खुश हो जाइये. अब चिंता करने की को बात नहीं है. 



*धन्यवाद,
आपका दोस्त,
मैलोर देमोंन*

----------


## miss.dabangg

> *- अब आपका लैपटॉप चोरी या भूल नहीं हो सकता -* 
> 
> 
> दोस्तों माफ़ कीजियेगा लेकिन आज मुझे ये नया सूत्र बनाना पद रहा है.  मैं चाहता तो इस विषय को कुछ फ्री सॉफ्टवेर केवल आपके लिए - LIFE TIME FREE में भी दे सकता था. लेकिन मुझे ये डर था की शायद सब लोगो को ये जानकारी वहा से मिल नहीं सके. खैर मई सूत्र को हमेशा गति देते रहूँगा और इस सूत्र में मैं हमेशा वो सॉफ्टवेर डालूँगा जो *VERY VERY SPECIAL* होंगे. खैर अब कम की बातो पर आते है.
> 
> अगर आपका लैपटॉप चोरी हो जाये तो क्या करेंगे. ज्यादातर लोग कहेंगे की छोडो यार अब कर ही क्या सकते है. अभी कुछ ही दिन पहले मेरे दो दोस्तों का नया लैपटॉप चोरी हो चूका है, या कहिये भूल चूका है. कितना बुरा लगता है जब आपके ४०-५०००० रुपये का सामान चोरी हो जाये या भूल जाये. कर ही क्या सकते है....
> 
> लेकिन अब ऐसा कहने की जरुरत नहीं है. क्युकी अब लैपटॉप tracker भी मार्केट में आ गए है. वो भी *फ्री ऑफ़ कास्ट - LIFE TIME FREE*. दो महीने पहले ओपन सौर्स ने एक सॉफ्टवेर निकाला है जिसका नाम है - *PREY* . ये सॉफ्टवेर एक तरह से आपके लैपटॉप की रखवाली करेगा और भूल जाने या चोरी हो जाने पर आपको ये बताएगा की आपका लैपटॉप है कहा और कौन उसे यूज़ कर रहा है. 
> 
> ...



*बहुत ही जबरदस्त सूत्र है दोस्त मज़ा आ गया !!! रेपुतेसन स्वीकार करें !!!*

----------


## mailer_demon

> *बहुत ही जबरदस्त सूत्र है दोस्त मज़ा आ गया !!! रेपुतेसन स्वीकार करें !!!*


*धन्यवाद दोस्त, आपके रेपुतेसन और प्यारा रेस्पोंस के लिए.*

----------


## Mr. laddi

*मस्त है ये तो
 रेपू+ स्वीकार करें 
*

----------


## mailer_demon

> *मस्त है ये तो
>  रेपू+ स्वीकार करें 
> *


*धन्यवाद दोस्त, आपके रेपुतेसन और प्यारा रेस्पोंस के लिए*

----------


## Dark Rider

रेपुतेसन और प्यार  bro

मेरे तो अभी तक दिमाग में ही नहीं आया था की इसे भी पोस्ट करू / वेल बहुत बढिया किया

----------


## sanjeetspice

bhuit hi acche dost kafi acchi jankari h

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> *- अब आपका लैपटॉप चोरी या भूल नहीं हो सकता -* 
> 
> 
> दोस्तों माफ़ कीजियेगा लेकिन आज मुझे ये नया सूत्र बनाना पद रहा है.  मैं चाहता तो इस विषय को कुछ फ्री सॉफ्टवेर केवल आपके लिए - LIFE TIME FREE में भी दे सकता था. लेकिन मुझे ये डर था की शायद सब लोगो को ये जानकारी वहा से मिल नहीं सके. खैर मई सूत्र को हमेशा गति देते रहूँगा और इस सूत्र में मैं हमेशा वो सॉफ्टवेर डालूँगा जो *VERY VERY SPECIAL* होंगे. खैर अब कम की बातो पर आते है.
> 
> अगर आपका लैपटॉप चोरी हो जाये तो क्या करेंगे. ज्यादातर लोग कहेंगे की छोडो यार अब कर ही क्या सकते है. अभी कुछ ही दिन पहले मेरे दो दोस्तों का नया लैपटॉप चोरी हो चूका है, या कहिये भूल चूका है. कितना बुरा लगता है जब आपके ४०-५०००० रुपये का सामान चोरी हो जाये या भूल जाये. कर ही क्या सकते है....
> 
> लेकिन अब ऐसा कहने की जरुरत नहीं है. क्युकी अब लैपटॉप tracker भी मार्केट में आ गए है. वो भी *फ्री ऑफ़ कास्ट - LIFE TIME FREE*. दो महीने पहले ओपन सौर्स ने एक सॉफ्टवेर निकाला है जिसका नाम है - *PREY* . ये सॉफ्टवेर एक तरह से आपके लैपटॉप की रखवाली करेगा और भूल जाने या चोरी हो जाने पर आपको ये बताएगा की आपका लैपटॉप है कहा और कौन उसे यूज़ कर रहा है. 
> 
> ...


बहुत ही बारियां भाई हार्दिक आभार 
और मेरे खटारा डेस्कटॉप का क्या

----------


## Dark Rider

> बहुत ही बारियां भाई हार्दिक आभार 
> और मेरे खटारा डेस्कटॉप का क्या


 अबे कुछ भी नहीं / इसे कोई पागल ही चुरायेगा

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> अबे कुछ भी नहीं / इसे कोई पागल ही चुरायेगा


 अपेक्षित जवाब 
पर कुछ तो करो भाईओं मेरा मन डोलता रहता है

----------


## Dark Rider

> अपेक्षित जवाब 
> पर कुछ तो करो भाईओं मेरा मन डोलता रहता है


देख तुझे इसे कही लाना ले जाना नहीं है और घर से कोई ले के नहीं भागेगा तो क्यों चिंता करता है

----------


## Dark Rider

> *- अब आपका लैपटॉप चोरी या भूल नहीं हो सकता -* 
> 
> 
> दोस्तों माफ़ कीजियेगा लेकिन आज मुझे ये नया सूत्र बनाना पद रहा है.  मैं चाहता तो इस विषय को कुछ फ्री सॉफ्टवेर केवल आपके लिए - LIFE TIME FREE में भी दे सकता था. लेकिन मुझे ये डर था की शायद सब लोगो को ये जानकारी वहा से मिल नहीं सके. खैर मई सूत्र को हमेशा गति देते रहूँगा और इस सूत्र में मैं हमेशा वो सॉफ्टवेर डालूँगा जो *VERY VERY SPECIAL* होंगे. खैर अब कम की बातो पर आते है.
> 
> अगर आपका लैपटॉप चोरी हो जाये तो क्या करेंगे. ज्यादातर लोग कहेंगे की छोडो यार अब कर ही क्या सकते है. अभी कुछ ही दिन पहले मेरे दो दोस्तों का नया लैपटॉप चोरी हो चूका है, या कहिये भूल चूका है. कितना बुरा लगता है जब आपके ४०-५०००० रुपये का सामान चोरी हो जाये या भूल जाये. कर ही क्या सकते है....
> 
> लेकिन अब ऐसा कहने की जरुरत नहीं है. क्युकी अब लैपटॉप tracker भी मार्केट में आ गए है. वो भी *फ्री ऑफ़ कास्ट - LIFE TIME FREE*. दो महीने पहले ओपन सौर्स ने एक सॉफ्टवेर निकाला है जिसका नाम है - *PREY* . ये सॉफ्टवेर एक तरह से आपके लैपटॉप की रखवाली करेगा और भूल जाने या चोरी हो जाने पर आपको ये बताएगा की आपका लैपटॉप है कहा और कौन उसे यूज़ कर रहा है. 
> 
> ...


*अब एक ही बात दिमाग में आती है जो बेहद जरुरी है सभी लोगो को यह भी बता दो यह वर्क कैसे करता है ताकि लोग इसे पूरी तरह समझ सके*

----------


## mailer_demon

> देख तुझे इसे कही लाना ले जाना नहीं है और घर से कोई ले के नहीं भागेगा तो क्यों चिंता करता है


लेकिन मनोज जी अपना सामान तो अपना होता है क्यों चाहे कितनी पुराणी हो जाये.

----------


## mailer_demon

> *अब एक ही बात दिमाग में आती है जो बेहद जरुरी है सभी लोगो को यह भी बता दो यह वर्क कैसे करता है ताकि लोग इसे पूरी तरह समझ सके*


*-इस सॉफ्टवेर को इन्स्टाल और activate करने का निर्देश-* 

सबसे पहले इसके *वेबसाइट* पर जाकर होम पेज पर बने लोगिन section में जाकर आपको *signup* करना होगा. *signup* ऐसे मेल अकाउंट से करे जो हमेशा यूज़ करते हो. उससे signup कर ले..

अब दिए गए सॉफ्टवेर को आप अपने लैपटॉप में इन्स्टाल कीजिये. रन करने के बाद दो आप्शन आयेंगे.

१. Prey + Control panel (recommended ) 
२. Prey standalone (for advance user only )

आपको पहले आप्शन पर टिचक करना होगा. फिर नेक्स्ट. फिर दो दो आप्शन आयेंगे.

१. New User 
२. Exsisting user 

अब आप पहले आप्शन को सेलेक्ट कर लीजिये मतलब New User को. फिर नेक्स्ट. अब आपसे ये आपका नाम, ईमेल, और पासवर्ड पूछेगा. अब आप इसे भी फिल कर ले . ईमेल और पासवर्ड वही डालियेगा जिससे आपने signup किया था. फिर create button को प्रेस कीजिये. अब आपका अकाउंट create होना शुरू. इसी समय आपसे फिर आपका पासवर्ड पूछेगा. पासवर्ड फिर से डाल दीजिये. अब आपका installation पूरा. अब अपना ईमेल खोलिए वहा एक मेल और गया होगा की Please Activate your account . आप इस मेल को खोल के दिए गए लिंक पर क्लीक करके अपने अकाउंट को activate कर लीजिये. जैसे ही इस मेल पर दिए गए लिंक को क्लीक कीजियेगा ये आपको एक पेज पर ले जायेगा.वहा आपसे ईमेल और पासवर्ड पूछेगा. सब कुछ फिल करने के बाद लोगिन कर लीजिये.लोगिन करने के बाद एक नया पेज आएगा वहा आपका सिस्टम registered होगा.वहा आपके सिस्टम का status होगा और एक Report का option होगा. ये सॉफ्टवेर आपके सिस्टम को हर दो मिनट पर ट्रैक करते रहेगा. Report आप्शन में आपको तब तक कुछ नहीं करना है जब तक आपका लैपटॉप या तो चोरी न हो जाये या भूल जाये.

क्या करे अगर आपका लैपटॉप चोरी हो जाये या भूल जाये.

१. सबसे पहले इसके *वेबसाइट* पर जाकर अपने अकाउंट में लोगिन कीजिये.
२. *Report button* को प्रेस कीजिये. एक नया पेज खुलेगा. वहा सबसे पहले मिसिंग का आप्शन होगा उसे *"NO" से बदल कर "Misisng"* पर कर दे.
३.अब निचे में एक पार्ट होगा - *"Information to gather"* - वहा *Geo , Network , Session , और Webcam* का आप्शन होगा सबको *change* कर "*ON"* कर दे.
४.इसके बगल में एक और पार्ट होगा - *"Action to perform"* - ये "optional" है अगर आप चाहे तो *"ON"* करे अथवा नहीं. इसमे चार आप्शन होते है - *Alarm , Alert , Lock , और Secure* . इन चारो के *"ON"* करने से आपका लैपटॉप *locked* हो जायेगा और Admin पासवर्ड डालने से खुलेगा.

बस आपके पास कुछ देर में मेल आएगा की आपका लैपटॉप इस जगह पर है. और भी उसमे detailed रिपोर्ट होगी.

Installation या Activation से सम्बंधित किसी confusion की स्थिथि में *User manual video* देखे.

*नोट: Missing होने से पहले Report आप्शन में न जाये और न ही कोई change करे.*


*धन्यवाद,
आपका दोस्त,
मैलोर देमोंन*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

आपका कार्य अत्येंत्त लाजवाब है 
मेरी तरफ से रेपो स्वीकार करें

----------


## Dark Rider

> *-इस सॉफ्टवेर को इन्स्टाल और activate करने का निर्देश-* 
> 
> सबसे पहले इसके *वेबसाइट* पर जाकर होम पेज पर बने लोगिन section में जाकर आपको *signup* करना होगा. *signup* ऐसे मेल अकाउंट से करे जो हमेशा यूज़ करते हो. उससे signup कर ले..
> 
> अब दिए गए सॉफ्टवेर को आप अपने लैपटॉप में इन्स्टाल कीजिये. रन करने के बाद दो आप्शन आयेंगे.
> 
> १. Prey + Control panel (recommended ) 
> २. Prey standalone (for advance user only )
> 
> ...


यार मुझे इसकी कार्य प्रणाली के बारे में बताओ की यहाँ काम कैसे करता है

----------


## mailer_demon

> यार मुझे इसकी कार्य प्रणाली के बारे में बताओ की यहाँ काम कैसे करता है


*दोस्त मनोज जी,*

मैं निचे PREY सॉफ्टवेर के कार्य प्रणाली के बारे में बता रहा हु. मैंने इसकी भाषा अपने तरफ से काफी सरल रखी है जिससे की आम आदमी भी आसानी से समझ सके. 

Prey , open sourse  का एक बहुत ही बेहतरीन सॉफ्टवेर है जो लैपटॉप या PDA फ़ोन को ट्रैक या recover करता है. इन्स्टाल करते वक़्त एक tiny agent आपके PC में इन्स्टाल कर देता है. PC में installed होते वक़्त ये एक unique ID बनाता है जो केवल आपके PC का ID होता है. और ये id इसके सर्वर पर सेव हो जाता है.यदि आपका लैपटॉप चोरी हो जाता है या भूल जाता है तो आपको इसके manufacturer के वेब साईट पर लोगिन करके इसको activate करना होता है की लैपटॉप मिस हो गया है या चोरी हो गया है. आपसे missing का रिपोर्ट मिलते ही इसका सर्वर आपके login id से मैच करके unique ईद ढूंढ़ निकालता है और आपके लैपटॉप के PREY सॉफ्टवेर को एक सेक्रेट सिग्नल भेजता है. इस सिग्नल को पाते ही आपके PC का सॉफ्टवेर अच्तिवाते हो जाता है और GPS के द्वारा लोकेशन को खोजना शुरू करता है. इतना ही जिस इन्टरनेट से ये जुटा है उसका लोकल IP भी पता कर लेता है. और साथ में route भी तरके करता है, जैसे हम traceroute कमांड के जरिये route trace करते है.

अब ये बात आती है की अगर जिस आदमी के पास यह लैपटॉप है अगर वो इसे इन्टरनेट से नहीं कनेक्ट करता है तो. तो अगर वह आदमी इसे इन्टरनेट से कनेक्ट नहीं करता है तो यह सॉफ्टवेर control panel के साथ वर्क करते हुए किसी पब्लिक wifi इन्टरनेट स्पोट से जुड़ने की कोशिश करती है. यह सब automatic होता है क्युकी उस केस में यह सॉफ्टवेर आपके लैपटॉप को wifi button प्रेस करने की जरुरत नहीं समझता बल्कि औतोमटिक ऑन कर देता है.अब किसी इन्टरनेट स्पोट से जुटते ही ये सारा information , PREY के सर्वर पर भेज देता है और यहाँ तक की सर्वर पर रजिस्टर्ड लैपटॉप के मालिक के ईमेल ID पर भी भेज देता है. चोर को पता भी नहीं चल पता है की यह लैपटॉप तरके हो गया है. यहाँ तक की अगर उस लैपटॉप में Integrated Webcam है तो चुपचाप snaps भी ले लेता है और सर्वर और ईमेल पर भेज देता है. यह सॉफ्टवेर सारा information भेजते ही PC को लोकक भ कर देता है. ताकि आपका डाटा सेव रहे.

अब अगर मन लीजिये लैपटॉप मिलते ही चोर अगर इस सॉफ्टवेर को Uninstall करना चाहे तो वो uninstall भी नहीं कर सकता क्युकी uninstall होते वक़्त ये आपसे ID और पासवर्ड मांगता है जो इन्स्टाल करते वक़्त आपने डाला था. अब इसका एक ही उपाय रह जाता है की चोर सिस्टम को complete फॉर्मेट करे. अब चोर ये भी न कर पाए इसके लिए मैं बोलूँगा की आप अपने लैपटॉप के BIOS को पासवर्ड प्रोटेक्ट कर दे ताकि चोर यह भी न कर पाए.

अब करते है कुछ तकनीक की बाते: PREY को पूरी तरह BASH mechanism में लिकी गयी है. BASH (Bourne-again shell ) एक  command interpreter है जो command-line interface (CLI) पर कम करता है. BASH , बहुत advanced features से लैस है और इसकी पूरी प्रोग्रामिंग Brian Fox के द्वारा लिखी गयी है. इस mechanism का काम है की यह OS , Control panel और software तीनो का interface कराता है.

यह सॉफ्टवेर GNU/Linux, Mac OS X and Microsoft Windows etc के हर version पर लगभग हर मशीन के साथ काम करता है . इसका source कोड Ghitub पर होस्टेड है और अगर आप एक प्रोग्राम्मर है तो इसका source कोड देख सकते है.


*धन्यवाद,

आपका दोस्त
मैलोर देमोंन*

----------


## mailer_demon

> आपका कार्य अत्येंत्त लाजवाब है 
> मेरी तरफ से रेपो स्वीकार करें


*धन्यवाद मित्र*

----------


## Black Pearl

*कुछ जानकारी मैं  भी साझा करना चाहूँगा..*

----------


## Black Pearl

टैब सुविधा का प्रयोग हम अनेक सॉफ्टवेयरों में करते हैं तथा इसे इनकी एक आवश्यक फीचर के रुप में देखा जाता है। टैब सुविधा के द्वारा एक ही विण्डो में एकाधिक फाइलों/वेबपेजों को टैब्स में खोला जा सकता है। इससे फाइलों/वेबपेजों के मध्य स्विंचिंग में तो आसानी होती ही है साथ ही टास्कबार भी साफ-सुधरा रहता है। टैब इण्टरफेस के विचार को सबसे पहले ऑपेरा ब्राउजर द्वारा लाया गया था, इसके बाद फायरफॉक्स तथा इण्टरनेट ऍक्सप्लोरर सहित लगभग सभी ब्राउजरों ने इसे अपनाया। इसकी लोकप्रियता को देखते हुये अन्य सॉफ्टवेयरों में भी इसको क्रियान्वित किया गया जैसे नोटपैड++ आदि।

माइक्रोसॉफ्ट ऑफिस ऐसा ही एक सॉफ्टवेयर है जिसमें इस सुविधा की कमी शिद्दत से महसूस होती है। ऑफिसटैब एक ऐसा प्लगइन है जिसके जरिये हम ऑफिस के सभी प्रकल्पों वर्ड, ऍक्सल, पावरप्वाइंट आदि में टैब सुविधा प्राप्त कर सकते हैं।

यह ऑफिस के साथ इतनी अच्छी तरह इण्टीग्रेट हो जाता है कि लगता है जैसे टैब ऑफिस की अन्तर्निमित सुविधा हो। इसको पूरी तरह से संशोधित किया जा सकता है। आप इसका रंग, स्टाइल आदि बदल सकते हैं; टैब बार को ऊपर, नीचे, बाँयी या दाँयी तरफ कहीं भी लगा सकते हैं, टैब्स को पुनर्व्यस्थित (रीअरेंज) कर सकते हैं। इसके अतिरिक्त आप टैब्स के मध्य स्विचिंग के लिये कीबोर्ड शॉर्टकट नियत कर सकते हैं, दस्तावेजों को साइड बाइ साइड खोल सकते हैं तथा फायरफॉक्स की तरह मिडल क्लिक से टैब बन्द कर सकते हैं आदि।

यह प्लगइन ऑफिस २००३, २००७ तथा २०१० के साथ कार्य करता है। इसकी मूल साइट चीनी में है, कुछ समय से एक नई साइट अंग्रेजी में आयी है जहाँ इसका विविरण तथा डाउनलोड उपलब्ध है। इसके पुराने संस्करण मुफ्त थे, अंतिम मुफ्त संस्करण शायद १.२२ है। नया संस्करण ५.१० मुफ्त नहीं है, इसमें कुछ नई फीचर हैं पर अपना काम पुराने मुफ्त वाले से भी चल जाता है।

पुराना मुफ्त संस्करण १.२२ डाउनलोड करें (आकार: १.०५ ऍमबी) http://majorgeeks.com/downloadget.ph...05638dfa32c47b
नया ट्रायल संस्करण ५.१० डाउनलोड करें (आकार: २.७ ऍमबी)http://www.extendoffice.com/count.ph...pOfficeTab.exe

*मैंने पुराना मुफ्त संस्करण ट्राई किया है काफी अच्छा है.

पसंद आने पे रेपो जरूर दें.*

----------


## kinshu

पर क्या ये सॉफ्टवेर इंस्टाल करने पर सिस्टम  की स्पीड और सिक्यूरिटी पर कोई प्रभाव नहीं पड़ेगा और वाइरस और हाकिंग की समस्या तो नहीं रहेगी ,, दूसरा सवाल यहाँ हे की मनुष्य हमेशा से हे असंतुस्ट प्राणी हे अगर इसे इंस्टाल करने के बाद एक बार उपयोग  किया गया की ये काम कर रहा हे या नहीं तो उसके क्या प्रभाव होगे क्युकी जाब टाक इन्स्टाल होने के बद्द डेमो नहीं देकेगे मन में शांति नहीं आएगी

----------


## mailer_demon

> पर क्या ये सॉफ्टवेर इंस्टाल करने पर सिस्टम  की स्पीड और सिक्यूरिटी पर कोई प्रभाव नहीं पड़ेगा और वाइरस और हाकिंग की समस्या तो नहीं रहेगी ,, दूसरा सवाल यहाँ हे की मनुष्य हमेशा से हे असंतुस्ट प्राणी हे अगर इसे इंस्टाल करने के बाद एक बार उपयोग  किया गया की ये काम कर रहा हे या नहीं तो उसके क्या प्रभाव होगे क्युकी जाब टाक इन्स्टाल होने के बद्द डेमो नहीं देकेगे मन में शांति नहीं आएगी


*दोस्त, 

इस सॉफ्टवेर को इन्स्टाल करने के बाद स्पीड पर कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ेगा. जहा तक सिक्यूरिटी की बात है, hacking की कोई समस्या नहीं. मैंने इसका सौर्स कोड देखा है इसको आपके कंप्यूटर के डाटा का कोई एक्सेस नहीं है. इस सॉफ्टवेर के इस mechanism पर काम करता है की यह OS , Control panel और software तीनो का interface कराता है जो की सेक्रेट सिग्नल के द्वारा एक दुसरे को कमांड देते है. इन्हें कही और से कुछ लेंने देने का सवाल ही नहीं उठता इसलिए वाइरस का सवाल ही नहीं उठता. जहा तक बात है डेमो का. ओपन सौर्स होने के चलते हजारो लाखो इसके USER review आ चुके है की ये वर्सन परफेक्ट है. इसलिए मन को शांत कर लीजिये. मेरे कई दोस्त भी यूज़ कर रहे है और उन्हें कोई परेशानी नहीं है.


धन्यवाद,
मैलोर देमोंन*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *दोस्त मनोज जी,*
> 
> मैं निचे PREY सॉफ्टवेर के कार्य प्रणाली के बारे में बता रहा हु. मैंने इसकी भाषा अपने तरफ से काफी सरल रखी है जिससे की आम आदमी भी आसानी से समझ सके. 
> 
> Prey , open sourse  का एक बहुत ही बेहतरीन सॉफ्टवेर है जो लैपटॉप या PDA फ़ोन को ट्रैक या recover करता है. इन्स्टाल करते वक़्त एक tiny agent आपके PC में इन्स्टाल कर देता है. PC में installed होते वक़्त ये एक unique ID बनाता है जो केवल आपके PC का ID होता है. और ये id इसके सर्वर पर सेव हो जाता है.यदि आपका लैपटॉप चोरी हो जाता है या भूल जाता है तो आपको इसके manufacturer के वेब साईट पर लोगिन करके इसको activate करना होता है की लैपटॉप मिस हो गया है या चोरी हो गया है. आपसे missing का रिपोर्ट मिलते ही इसका सर्वर आपके login id से मैच करके unique ईद ढूंढ़ निकालता है और आपके लैपटॉप के PREY सॉफ्टवेर को एक सेक्रेट सिग्नल भेजता है. इस सिग्नल को पाते ही आपके PC का सॉफ्टवेर अच्तिवाते हो जाता है और GPS के द्वारा लोकेशन को खोजना शुरू करता है. इतना ही जिस इन्टरनेट से ये जुटा है उसका लोकल IP भी पता कर लेता है. और साथ में route भी तरके करता है, जैसे हम traceroute कमांड के जरिये route trace करते है.
> 
> अब ये बात आती है की अगर जिस आदमी के पास यह लैपटॉप है अगर वो इसे इन्टरनेट से नहीं कनेक्ट करता है तो. तो अगर वह आदमी इसे इन्टरनेट से कनेक्ट नहीं करता है तो यह सॉफ्टवेर control panel के साथ वर्क करते हुए किसी पब्लिक wifi इन्टरनेट स्पोट से जुड़ने की कोशिश करती है. यह सब automatic होता है क्युकी उस केस में यह सॉफ्टवेर आपके लैपटॉप को wifi button प्रेस करने की जरुरत नहीं समझता बल्कि औतोमटिक ऑन कर देता है.अब किसी इन्टरनेट स्पोट से जुटते ही ये सारा information , PREY के सर्वर पर भेज देता है और यहाँ तक की सर्वर पर रजिस्टर्ड लैपटॉप के मालिक के ईमेल ID पर भी भेज देता है. चोर को पता भी नहीं चल पता है की यह लैपटॉप तरके हो गया है. यहाँ तक की अगर उस लैपटॉप में Integrated Webcam है तो चुपचाप snaps भी ले लेता है और सर्वर और ईमेल पर भेज देता है. यह सॉफ्टवेर सारा information भेजते ही PC को लोकक भ कर देता है. ताकि आपका डाटा सेव रहे.
> 
> अब अगर मन लीजिये लैपटॉप मिलते ही चोर अगर इस सॉफ्टवेर को Uninstall करना चाहे तो वो uninstall भी नहीं कर सकता क्युकी uninstall होते वक़्त ये आपसे ID और पासवर्ड मांगता है जो इन्स्टाल करते वक़्त आपने डाला था. अब इसका एक ही उपाय रह जाता है की चोर सिस्टम को complete फॉर्मेट करे. अब चोर ये भी न कर पाए इसके लिए मैं बोलूँगा की आप अपने लैपटॉप के BIOS को पासवर्ड प्रोटेक्ट कर दे ताकि चोर यह भी न कर पाए.
> ...


ये होई न काम की बात आपका थैंक्स ब्रो

----------


## pkpasi

> *- अब आपका लैपटॉप चोरी या भूल नहीं हो सकता -* दोस्तों माफ़ कीजियेगा लेकिन आज मुझे ये नया सूत्र बनाना पद रहा है.  मैं चाहता तो इस विषय को कुछ फ्री सॉफ्टवेर केवल आपके लिए - LIFE TIME FREE में भी दे सकता था. लेकिन मुझे ये डर था की शायद सब लोगो को ये जानकारी वहा से मिल नहीं सके. खैर मई सूत्र को हमेशा गति देते रहूँगा और इस सूत्र में मैं हमेशा वो सॉफ्टवेर डालूँगा जो *VERY VERY SPECIAL* होंगे. खैर अब कम की बातो पर आते है.अगर आपका लैपटॉप चोरी हो जाये तो क्या करेंगे. ज्यादातर लोग कहेंगे की छोडो यार अब कर ही क्या सकते है. अभी कुछ ही दिन पहले मेरे दो दोस्तों का नया लैपटॉप चोरी हो चूका है, या कहिये भूल चूका है. कितना बुरा लगता है जब आपके ४०-५०००० रुपये का सामान चोरी हो जाये या भूल जाये. कर ही क्या सकते है....लेकिन अब ऐसा कहने की जरुरत नहीं है. क्युकी अब लैपटॉप tracker भी मार्केट में आ गए है. वो भी *फ्री ऑफ़ कास्ट - LIFE TIME FREE*. दो महीने पहले ओपन सौर्स ने एक सॉफ्टवेर निकाला है जिसका नाम है - *PREY* . ये सॉफ्टवेर एक तरह से आपके लैपटॉप की रखवाली करेगा और भूल जाने या चोरी हो जाने पर आपको ये बताएगा की आपका लैपटॉप है कहा और कौन उसे यूज़ कर रहा है. आप यहाँ से उस सॉफ्टवेर को *डाउनलोड* कर सकते है. इसका *USER MANUAL VIDEO* आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है. विशेष जानकारी के लिए आप इस *Software Manufacturer* के वेबसाइट पर जाये.तो दोस्तों खुश हो जाइये. अब चिंता करने की को बात नहीं है. *धन्यवाद,आपका दोस्त,मैलोर देमोंन*


mitr yadi laptop chori hua to chor window jarur chang karega aur agar window change hui to ye software to kya koi bhi software kaam nahi aayega

----------


## arman_10388

hai acchi kosis hai madad karne ki

----------


## gill1313

> *दोस्त मनोज जी,*
> 
> मैं निचे PREY सॉफ्टवेर के कार्य प्रणाली के बारे में बता रहा हु. मैंने इसकी भाषा अपने तरफ से काफी सरल रखी है जिससे की आम आदमी भी आसानी से समझ सके. 
> 
> Prey , open sourse  का एक बहुत ही बेहतरीन सॉफ्टवेर है जो लैपटॉप या PDA फ़ोन को ट्रैक या recover करता है. इन्स्टाल करते वक़्त एक tiny agent आपके PC में इन्स्टाल कर देता है. PC में installed होते वक़्त ये एक unique ID बनाता है जो केवल आपके PC का ID होता है. और ये id इसके सर्वर पर सेव हो जाता है.यदि आपका लैपटॉप चोरी हो जाता है या भूल जाता है तो आपको इसके manufacturer के वेब साईट पर लोगिन करके इसको activate करना होता है की लैपटॉप मिस हो गया है या चोरी हो गया है. आपसे missing का रिपोर्ट मिलते ही इसका सर्वर आपके login id से मैच करके unique ईद ढूंढ़ निकालता है और आपके लैपटॉप के PREY सॉफ्टवेर को एक सेक्रेट सिग्नल भेजता है. इस सिग्नल को पाते ही आपके PC का सॉफ्टवेर अच्तिवाते हो जाता है और GPS के द्वारा लोकेशन को खोजना शुरू करता है. इतना ही जिस इन्टरनेट से ये जुटा है उसका लोकल IP भी पता कर लेता है. और साथ में route भी तरके करता है, जैसे हम traceroute कमांड के जरिये route trace करते है.
> 
> अब ये बात आती है की अगर जिस आदमी के पास यह लैपटॉप है अगर वो इसे इन्टरनेट से नहीं कनेक्ट करता है तो. तो अगर वह आदमी इसे इन्टरनेट से कनेक्ट नहीं करता है तो यह सॉफ्टवेर control panel के साथ वर्क करते हुए किसी पब्लिक wifi इन्टरनेट स्पोट से जुड़ने की कोशिश करती है. यह सब automatic होता है क्युकी उस केस में यह सॉफ्टवेर आपके लैपटॉप को wifi button प्रेस करने की जरुरत नहीं समझता बल्कि औतोमटिक ऑन कर देता है.अब किसी इन्टरनेट स्पोट से जुटते ही ये सारा information , PREY के सर्वर पर भेज देता है और यहाँ तक की सर्वर पर रजिस्टर्ड लैपटॉप के मालिक के ईमेल ID पर भी भेज देता है. चोर को पता भी नहीं चल पता है की यह लैपटॉप तरके हो गया है. यहाँ तक की अगर उस लैपटॉप में Integrated Webcam है तो चुपचाप snaps भी ले लेता है और सर्वर और ईमेल पर भेज देता है. यह सॉफ्टवेर सारा information भेजते ही PC को लोकक भ कर देता है. ताकि आपका डाटा सेव रहे.
> 
> अब अगर मन लीजिये लैपटॉप मिलते ही चोर अगर इस सॉफ्टवेर को Uninstall करना चाहे तो वो uninstall भी नहीं कर सकता क्युकी uninstall होते वक़्त ये आपसे ID और पासवर्ड मांगता है जो इन्स्टाल करते वक़्त आपने डाला था. अब इसका एक ही उपाय रह जाता है की चोर सिस्टम को complete फॉर्मेट करे. अब चोर ये भी न कर पाए इसके लिए मैं बोलूँगा की आप अपने लैपटॉप के BIOS को पासवर्ड प्रोटेक्ट कर दे ताकि चोर यह भी न कर पाए.
> ...


_ BIOS ko password protact kaise kiya jata hai dost_

----------


## devilking78626

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी है आपनी मित्र/...........//////////////////////.

----------


## totaram

> mitr yadi laptop chori hua to chor window jarur chang karega aur agar window change hui to ye software to kya koi bhi software kaam nahi aayega


इसके लिए तो मैलोर डेमोन भाई ने पहले ही लिखा है कि अपने BIOS को भी पासवर्ड प्रोटेक्ट कर लें. इससे उस पर कोई नई विंडोज / लिनक्स या कोई तीसरा ओ एस नहीं डाल पायेगा.

----------


## gill1313

> _ BIOS ko password protact kaise kiya jata hai dost_


bahi mera koi haal kijiye

----------


## RANAJI1982

> _ BIOS ko password protact kaise kiya jata hai dost_




कोई इस भाई की भी मदद कर दो

----------


## anytimemasti

BIOS  पासवर्ड प्रोटेक्ट kaise kare........

----------

